# Which freshwater fish do you prefer to eat ?



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Just curious, this ? was brought up today at work while talkin fishn...


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

probly any saugeye or walleye ..


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Perch, Saugeye/walleye, crappie in that order

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Grilled salmon / walleye / trout


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Crappie, saugeye/walleye, catfish from somewhere with clean water,perch in any order.


----------



## marinermatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Lately I've been craving some good Bluegill filets. Heard someone call them butter chips once, and yea... fried up in real butter... yum. Crappie and Catfish come in 2nd and 3rd for me. Followed by not picky 
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Striper fresh out of the frier!!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Perch, walleye, bluegill, catfish, and northern pike...however I love all fish


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saugeye and sauger!!!! I believe they have a more mild and even sweeter flavor than all the Erie eyes I've had. Big fan of trout too, but definitely in a different league.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Bluegill & smelt are my favorites, but I love most any fish.
Mike


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

1. Yellow perch 2. Bluegilll 3. Walleye 4. Crappie 5. Saugeye


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I have yet to find a local freshwater game fish that I like to eat. I'll eat fish from the store that's been processed and boxed up, but I just don't like the taste of wild fish. More fish for you guys I guess. Lol 

I've tried Bluegill, largemouth bass, channel catfish, crappie, saugeye, and trout. All were cooked properly. Of those the saugeye was the most tolerable. If I was in the mood, I'd eat it if someone was going to let it go to waste, but I sure wouldn't kill one to eat it. 

Oh, and how do you guys eat those stocked trout? Man those things are gross.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

walleye/saugeye,perch, and crappie. Everything else goes back in the water for me!


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Cold water caught perch, bluegill, saugeye, crappie.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I like a nice smallmouth bass fillet the best. The ones from the scioto or Darby are the best!
Relax, I am kidding!
Walleye from lake Erie. Flour, egg wash,Kellogg's crushed cornflakes with Lawrys,garlic salt, onion powder,dried parsley. Fried in oil
Ski


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

ski said:


> I like a nice smallmouth bass fillet the best. The ones from the scioto or Darby are the best!
> Relax, I am kidding!
> Yea I"m right there with ya Ski. Carp from, the Great Miami. Joking!
> #1 crappie/bluegill #2 fresh canadian perch #3 saugeye #4 walleye #5 grilled salmon - get in my belly
> I feel sorry for anyone that doesn't like fish but repect that opinion, ifn ya don't like em ya just don't like em but I always feel better after a good meal of fish as opposed to eating red meat.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Perch are my favorite.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

perch, bluegill, salmon, walleye (only if the other 3 arent in the freezer)


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

defenitely smelt but if not yellow perch,crappie,bluegill, and saugeye or walleye.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Perch then saugeye than walleye.


----------



## wahoo3366 (Aug 16, 2011)

Salmon grilled or smoked is about the only wild fish I eat, I fish for the sport but if I catch some nice crappie I'll clean and give to my Mom and Dad.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Saugeye,crappie,catfish, smoked rainbows are up there to ..


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Perch, panfish, northerns, saugeye, walleye, rockbass

LOL I did not get to be this size by being picky...


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Crappie and eye!! Man, I'm getting hungry!!


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

perch is awesome!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Perch + Walleye :G


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

perch, saugeye/walleye, salmon


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Gills and perch are pretty close, then eye's and salmon rounding out my top 4.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

bluegill....perch...eye...crappy


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Spring BlueGills with a side of Morels....


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Love some Erie perch deep fried, some blue gills in some butter, and those slab crappie pan fried.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Bonecrusher said:


> Spring BlueGills with a side of Morels....


Ditto that Bonecrusher


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Trout,saugeye,crappie,bluegill,and some catfish for me.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Crappie rolled in flour and fried. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

#1. Shovelhead catfish
#2. Bluegill
#3. Crappie/Saugeye

These are my favorite fish and in that order. The cheeks of a shovelhead are incredible, some of catfish guys know what I am talking about. Almost out of them from last year and it is time to restock the freezers. There is nothing like eating fish in the winter the was caught in the late spring and fall.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Tilapia ...fish tacos mmmmmmm


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Burbot definatly


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

If its store bought then it's salmon, at a restaraunt it'd be tilapia, and if it's what I catch on my own it'd be trout. Everything else I catch and release.


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't like to eat much game fish and no Cats for me . I'll eat game fish sometimes as long as they're not too big or too small. I love to eat pan fish!


1.Crappie
2.Bluegill
3.Perch
4.Eyes
5.Salmon
6.All Bass
7.Trout


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

walleyes and perch


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont eat fish much at all, If i do i like 15-18 inch saugeye preferibly out of cold water eaten fresh. My uncles hooked on saugeyes imo the put lake erie walleye to shame....
My whole family loves bass, and actually panfried in a iron skillet i also enjoy bass Both lm and sm... LOL dont worry though I usually release most of the fish i catch cause i dont eat it much... I keep about half dozen bags in my uncles freezer for him in the late fall early winter and might keep a bag in my freezer just in case i get craveing for some fish.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Love jumbo perch and walleye also the occasional fish. Can't stand bass or trout of any sort. Others ill eat but no appeal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Perch, Walleye, bluegill and crappie in that order.

Athough I like to see farm raised fish being consumed over gamefish, I should warn those tilapia fans to make sure they know the source of their tilapia as it is being imported from China. They almost couldn't hold olympic boating in China's waters due to polution and the tilapia are being raised in poultry manure ponds. Basically, the manure fertilizes the water creating an algae bloom that the tilapa feed on. Shortly before processing, in some cases, they are moved to clean water to flush them out...labeled as "springwater polished"


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Perch,Saugeye,walleye,in that order.The others are just fish and don't find thier way to my table


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Smaller/legal Walleye, Crappie, Perch, and Spring WB!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gortons Beer Batter Slabs


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Nothing beats fresh Lake Erie Perch and a close second is Channel Cats right after ice out.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bluegill are the best hands down, close second is perch. My opinion. Then walleye.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

The only time I can get wild salmon is when my Michigan pal brings me some, but its a favorite. Walleye, Saugeye, bluegill, perch, rock bass, crappie....not in any particular order. NO catfish. I've tried 'em half a dozen time in 3 different states.......can't do it.
One of my absolute all-time favorite meals is fried Saugeye from the GMR,fried taters, and mac and cheese. YUM!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Crankb8 said:


> The only time I can get wild salmon is when my Michigan pal brings me some, but its a favorite. Walleye, Saugeye, bluegill, perch, rock bass, crappie....not in any particular order. NO catfish. I've tried 'em half a dozen time in 3 different states.......can't do it.
> One of my absolute all-time favorite meals is fried Saugeye from the GMR,fried taters, and mac and cheese. YUM!


Like said before. Cat fish are great but... Never keep when its warm out much their soft and mushy. But when the water is real cold they are up there on the chart for taste. Tilapia is one fish I wouldn't touch. I call them poop eaters and i think they taste like it. But a lot of commercial raising is done with cages over the water because they love poop. Like said a lot come from real polluted areas. Ours are bad enough. LOL


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll have to take your word for it, Viper.
The last time I tried catfish was at a "Catfish Joe's" or some such in the deep South. I thought sure they'd have some good catfish. And maybe it was good to most, but I couldn't get past the first piece. I scarfed down the hushpuppies though.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Trout"bleeded"
Perch
eyes

All I keep from freshwater, sometimes hybrids are good but cut the red meat out.
No cats for me I think they taste to strong.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1. crappie 2. bluegill 3. yellow perch 4. saugeye(preferably 12-16"s) 5. walleye(preferably under 24"s).


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

1) Lake Erie Perch 2) Lake Erie Walleye 3) Farm pond Rainbow Trout 4) Crappie 5) Farm Pond Channel Catfish


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The best freshwater fish I've ever had is shore lunch Walleye and Pike in Canada with Potaters. But locally. Erie Walleye and Perch are 1 and 2. Then Farm Pond Gills and Crappie are #3.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hybird bluegill are number1 then lake erie perch, then eyes wall or saw dont mater!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Lake erie walleye, that have their throats cut and then placed head down in a pvc tube. Makes for and awesome tasting fillet.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
Walleye and Perch are my favorites.
WillCFish


----------



## Hooked-since-3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bonecrusher said:


> Spring BlueGills with a side of Morels....


That's my kind of weekend right there mmmmmm...... 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._ "JOHNSON"


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Cold water Crappies #1. Second would be Saugeyes in late fall or winter!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

trophy size musky taste the best!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Now that's just wrong!!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

In my limited eating experiences (about 5x in the last 33 years). The only other species ive eaten are crappie. Though i like smelt (from the clarmont rip)

Saugeye, white bass, gills


----------



## anthonyb (Jan 6, 2012)

Bluegill, perch, walleye, catfish


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

perch all day


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lake Erie perch from the south shore (you can't buy them, you have to catch 'em); Store bought Lake Erie perch are from Canada and don't taste the same - the water is cleaner up there


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Like said before. Cat fish are great but... Never keep when its warm out much their soft and mushy. But when the water is real cold they are up there on the chart for taste. Tilapia is one fish I wouldn't touch. I call them poop eaters and i think they taste like it. But a lot of commercial raising is done with cages over the water because they love poop. Like said a lot come from real polluted areas. Ours are bad enough. LOL


Talapia is one of most consumed commercial fish in the US and it is very important to know where it was raised. these fish eat mostly algae and plankton, but like many animals and fish in our food supply their overall consumption includes decomposed things including waste.This is true for many fish and animals like chickens and hogs. So, if they are raised in Chinese Rivers (sewers) they are going to be exposed to a lot of "poop", but if produced on US farms or in natural lakes thier diet is like orther "algae-eaters". Wonder what catfish eat?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

1. Sauger
2. Crappie
3. Bluegill


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I had an old dear friend who has past away now it's been20 years ago but he used to fish Dale hollow lake couple weeks every year. He had a boat that had never been in ohio water , only in Dale Hollow. My family spent several vac. there with them and only time in my life that I have eaten Small mouth bass and it was fantastic. I just never ate bass or kept them due to the fact that most of my friends had convinced me that it was like committing a crime if you did but any way I think those freshly fried up smallmouth we caught were to this day the best fish I have eaten. And I still don't keep any bass I ever catch, but I'm not against anyone who does.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

1. Perch
2. Bluegill
3. Crappie


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Mermaids!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Smallmouth bass


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Smallmouth bass


from cold clear water there is for sure nothing better.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I know a guy that LOVES smallmouth buffalo....I myself haven't tried them tho


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

1.crappies 2.walleye 3.northern pike or perch 4. channel cats


----------



## MICHAEL 511 (Mar 30, 2011)

perch fried over an open camp fire, the only way to go !!!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Fleahead is very good, I think it taste much better than channels. I dont keep many of them, but I have taken a few from other fishermen who gut hooked them and thought that hook was "too nice to let go". Caught a few out of farm ponds for people too. But when I eat fish I want it to taste like fish. A buddy of mine always says the same thing, "Wow thats good it doesnt even taste like fish" I just laugh.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Walleye, Perch, Catfish, Bluegill, Crappie


----------



## BuckeyeMallard (Mar 18, 2006)

BLUEGILL, BLUEGILL, BLUEGILL, perch, walleye.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fried.. smelt or yellow perch that i caught from lake erie. 

broiled.. walleye


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

Boy, perch, crappie,and walleye sure take a beatin, but I agree all the way. ! TWO FINS UP !


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

1, perch 2, Walleye, 3,Crappie


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

gills crappie walleye


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

Pearch, bluegill, walleye, and bass


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Musky, lm bass and rainbow darters....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i love how all these "catfisherman" are saying largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, musky and the such. stirring the pot is all your doing and nobody cares if a guy that catches 3 or 4 bass a year out of a buddies farm pond eats bass. 

once or twice a year i rig up my flippin rods with braid and carolina rigs, go catch a bunch of bait and drag my rig to the muskingum river to catch some shovelheads. why? because its what i cut my fishing teeth on and the wife enjoys the relaxation of doing nothing but sittin there to catch big catfish. when we catch one, it gets released. i could tie it to the boat, drag it to the ramp, throw it in the bed of the truck and to the freezer it goes but i dont because i have respect for the resource. 

there are some people on here that advocate eating smallies, largemouth and what not for no other reason then to be a pest and because they think they are sending some message that they are above bass fisherman. it gets old, that attitude, we dont care what you do but have some respect for A- fellow ogfers and their preferences and B- for the resource.


----------



## minnesotan (Feb 14, 2012)

walleyes cheek meat! its delicious!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

there are some people on here that advocate eating smallies, largemouth and what not for no other reason then to be a pest and because they think they are sending some message that they are above bass fisherman. it gets old, that attitude, we dont care what you do but have some respect for A- fellow ogfers and their preferences and B- for the resource.[/QUOTE]

Sad but true and being more of a new comer here I see the same type of posting here that I do on some other sites I frequent. That said most of it is harmless , someone just trying to be funny or maybe strike a nerve. I usually just ignore the post and not feed a troll when they are looking only just to start an arguement , most of the time they will let it die or go away. But like I said most of the time they are harmless and just trying to be funny.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> Sad but true and being more of a new comer here I see the same type of posting here that I do on some other sites I frequent. That said most of it is harmless , someone just trying to be funny or maybe strike a nerve. I usually just ignore the post and not feed a troll when they are looking only just to start an arguement , most of the time they will let it die or go away. But like I said most of the time they are harmless and just trying to be funny.


i know and most people handle it better then me. but for whatever reason i feel the need to say "hey, we know what your trying to do and its lame" in fact, the only thing that is really annoying is that they are doing it for no other reason then to take a jab at the bass guys. you poke enough people in the chest and pick at enough people, at some point someone is going to turn around and smash your face, so to speak. thats whats happening, they see this thread and here they come, "oooo heres my opportunity to take a shot at bass and musky fisherman" meanwhile, you never get bass guys on here ragging on catfisherman. its just a wierd dynamic.


----------



## CapnBob (Sep 5, 2007)

1.small walleye
2.perch
3.large walleye

Walleye - you get more "eating" per fillet, so it's less work, overall. Once they get too big, they don't taste as good, so then I prefer perch, despite the extra effort.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

glasseyes said:


> there are some people on here that advocate eating smallies, largemouth and what not for no other reason then to be a pest and because they think they are sending some message that they are above bass fisherman. it gets old, that attitude, we dont care what you do but have some respect for A- fellow ogfers and their preferences and B- for the resource.


Sad but true and being more of a new comer here I see the same type of posting here that I do on some other sites I frequent. That said most of it is harmless , someone just trying to be funny or maybe strike a nerve. I usually just ignore the post and not feed a troll when they are looking only just to start an arguement , most of the time they will let it die or go away. But like I said most of the time they are harmless and just trying to be funny.[/QUOTE]

I have to disagree,I do not see behavior like this on any other websites.I'm a member of several fishing sites,and the actions of several posters on here would result in their being banned in short order.As anybody who reads my posts knows,I'm a huge bass guy,and a huge tournament guy.Does any of you catters,or other bank fishermen think for one second that I care if you eat bass,kill bass,use bass for bait,or any other way you bring a bass to it's demise?Maybe you do these things,maybe you don't,myself and I'm sure the majority of the members here don't want to hear about it.When you start up the stupid killing bass comments,everyone knows you're just trying to start arguements.Next time you're sitting out on the bank in your lawn chair and your rod in the forked stick twitches and you reel in a nice bass instead of a cat,or carp,take him home and eat him,it's all good.I don't care,and neither does anybody else.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I have to disagree,I do not see behavior like this on any other websites.I'm a member of several fishing sites,and the actions of several posters on here would result in their being banned in short order.As anybody who reads my posts knows,I'm a huge bass guy,and a huge tournament guy.Does any of you catters,or other bank fishermen think for one second that I care if you eat bass,kill bass,use bass for bait,or any other way you bring a bass to it's demise?Maybe you do these things,maybe you don't,myself and I'm sure the majority of the members here don't want to hear about it.When you start up the stupid killing bass comments,everyone knows you're just trying to start arguements.Next time you're sitting out on the bank in your lawn chair and your rod in the forked stick twitches and you reel in a nice bass instead of a cat,or carp,take him home and eat him,it's all good.I don't care,and neither does anybody else.


Very well stated post, two thumbs up my fellow bass angler.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Some of you bass guys need to lighten up! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

??SOMEONE STEP ON THE BASS FISHERMEN'S TAIL HERE OR WHAT?? Never understand how a seemingly innocent thread can get so violent?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

EnonEye said:


> ??SOMEONE STEP ON THE BASS FISHERMEN'S TAIL HERE OR WHAT?? Never understand how a seemingly innocent thread can get so violent?


Go back and read some of the posts that's been made obviously trying to invoke a response from a certain segment of anglers on here. That's what I believe has some people responding in the way that they have. Reread Harbor Hunters' recent post and it sums up pretty much how us "Bass Guys" feel about the trolls trying to instigate things on here.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Not gonna lie. Bass aren't bad. Not as good as them pan fish or walleye. But them small fish are good pan fried with some tartar sauce. I only keep em 2lbs and under though. Like catchin the bigguns


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rod hawg i agree like ive said in a previous post pan fried lm and sm does taste well imo in a iron skillet and the right amount of breading......I dont think lotp or springfield, or others are talkin about guys that actualy enjoy the taste of a bass as long as there within leagle means and being responsible about what there doing and not just posting to stir things up.. This was a post about what fish guys like to eat thats it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

We used to eat lm bass all the time out of my uncles farm pond. Bass, bluegill, pumpkin seeds, perch. Walleye YUM! Have yet to eat a saugeye. Have only ever caught one keeper and decided to put him back cause that was all I caught 

I doubt I've ever keep a bass and eat out of public waters though. Especially a big one. Or muskie for that matter.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> i love how all these "catfisherman" are saying largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, musky and the such. stirring the pot is all your doing and nobody cares if a guy that catches 3 or 4 bass a year out of a buddies farm pond eats bass.
> 
> once or twice a year i rig up my flippin rods with braid and carolina rigs, go catch a bunch of bait and drag my rig to the muskingum river to catch some shovelheads. why? because its what i cut my fishing teeth on and the wife enjoys the relaxation of doing nothing but sittin there to catch big catfish. when we catch one, it gets released. i could tie it to the boat, drag it to the ramp, throw it in the bed of the truck and to the freezer it goes but i dont because i have respect for the resource.
> 
> there are some people on here that advocate eating smallies, largemouth and what not for no other reason then to be a pest and because they think they are sending some message that they are above bass fisherman. it gets old, that attitude, we dont care what you do but have some respect for A- fellow ogfers and their preferences and B- for the resource.


I like the Meatbone at all dinner tables!!!!!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

perch, walleye, saugeye.......i've heard that bluegill taste good, but i've never tried it before.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Rod hawg i agree like ive said in a previous post pan fried lm and sm does taste well imo in a iron skillet and the right amount of breading......I dont think lotp or springfield, or others are talkin about guys that actualy enjoy the taste of a bass as long as there within leagle means and being responsible about what there doing and not just posting to stir things up.. This was a post about what fish guys like to eat thats it.


I guess I should answer the question asked in the thread, if and when I do decide to actually catch and keep to eat any freshwater fish my choices are 
A) Crappie
B) White Bass
C) Walleye ( have only kept one and I must say it was absolutely delicious)

Yup no problem with anyone that wants to go out and catch some dinner. Even though the sight of a bass in a frying pan isn't something I really want to see I can't condemn people if they wanna eat them. Even though I'm a 99.9999% C & R angler I don't have a problem with people legally catching, keeping some fish to enjoy come dinner time. I only have a problem with the ones that keep absolutley EVERYTHING they catch because to me they're not being responsible and not showing any respect towards OUR resources.

Maybe it all boils down to this, we anglers tend to be a tad protective when it comes to the one fish we strive to catch the most.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

StumpHawg said:


> I like the Meatbone at all dinner tables!!!!!!


hahahahahahaha


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

spfldbassguy said:


> Go back and read some of the posts that's been made obviously trying to invoke a response from a certain segment of anglers on here. That's what I believe has some people responding in the way that they have. Reread Harbor Hunters' recent post and it sums up pretty much how us "Bass Guys" feel about the trolls trying to instigate things on here.


Who made you the OGF editing moderator? You must be one of them Bass guys that act like they own the lake and can care less about anyone but themselves. I'll PM you next time, and you can tell me what I can and can't do before I post. I wouldn't want to hurt your feelings...BTW Rainbow Darters are great on the grill!;-)


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Play nice guys


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm a bass guy,I've never thought that I've owned any lake,except my own pond.I respect all others fishing a lake that I'm on,be it from a boat,or along a bank.I normally wave or nod my head at anyone I pass by,and sometimes even enter a conversation with them,again fellow boaters,or folks along the bank.Your comments regarding bass anglers doesn't upset me in the least,that's your opinion and you're entitled to it.What I would like to know is where do you fish at that you see these rude "bass guys"? I fish in tournaments,and just for fun at lakes all around the country,as hard as it may be for you to believe,I never see anybody acting rudely to anyone.One reason for this is because there are people out there like you that hold bass anglers(especially tournament bass anglers)in contempt.For that reason alone the majority of us try to maintain professionalism and courtesy when we're fishing a tournament,and try to continue to hold that standard anytime we're out on a lake.That's not to say that you haven't come across some tool out in a bass boat acting like a jerk,I'm sure there's some out there.To listen to some folks on here,they act like bad behavior from bass fishermen is an everyday thing.There's good and bad in every group of people,not just in the ones you don't seem to like.The original intent of this post was innocent,somebody just asking what somebody's favorite fish to eat was.When I first saw the topic,I knew without a shadow of a doubt that at least one person would try to stir the pot,and they did.There seems to be about 5 or 6 topics that everybody that's been a member on here for any length of time knows will get heated.Maybe a newer poster will bring one up unknowingly,when that does happen,why can't everybody just refrain from answering the post,or politely answer without creating controversy? I could care less what kind of fish you eat,use for fertilizer,throw back,or drag from your car.What you want to do is your business,just please keep it to yourself.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

I mostly do catch and release but everyone so often like a good fish meal.

Crappies are delicious, one of the most cleanest, mildest, and tastiest
fish u can catch. Some say they rank right up there with walleye in taste.

Been so long since I fished on Lake Erie for Walleye, forget how they taste.

Had Crappie and Perch for my Super Bowl meal with a filet mingon and
baked potato !

Want to keep some white bass this year and try those. Have never eaten
those before, but hear they are good.

Panfish Pope


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

catmando said:


> Who made you the OGF editing moderator? *You must be one of them Bass guys that act like they own the lake and can care less about anyone but themselves.* I'll PM you next time, and you can tell me what I can and can't do before I post. I wouldn't want to hurt your feelings...BTW Rainbow Darters are great on the grill!;-)




maybe your one of those cat guys that have a checklist of crap to leave at the river bank

27 beer cans - check
broken lawn chair - check
6 worm containers - check
4 chicken liver containers - check
broken ugly stick - check
tangled fishing line with rusty 6ot hook attached - check
half burnt fire - check
empty coleman fuel can - check
empty pack of snelled eagle claw hooks - check
2 empty packs of marlbors or camels - check
4 rod holders, errrr, forked sticks in the mud - check
1 dead carp/gar - check

looks like we can leave now.



see it works both ways, you can round aboutly pick at the bass fisherman, we can do the same.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You need to relax...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

catmando said:


> You need to relax...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


lol, i doubt i could be any more relaxed, sitting in my lazyboy with my english bulldog chilling on my lap, watching the 5 oclock news. wife just made me dinner and ive already got my pajamas on. cant get any more relaxed then this.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Punk, No one cares what you think! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

catmando said:


> Punk, No one cares what you think!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


awesome, looking through my posts and nowhere it says "everyone cares what i think! congratulations on a successful observation.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dang LOTP. It doesn't get any better than that. And hopefully the Cavs will kill the Heat tonight. Haha


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> Dang LOTP. It doesn't get any better than that. And hopefully the Cavs will kill the Heat tonight. Haha


that would be devine!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL!!! I know me and my dad are gonna be watchin. My uncle has season tickets right by the visitor tunnel. You should see some of the signs we've made over the years. Its great


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> LOL!!! I know me and my dad are gonna be watchin. My uncle has season tickets right by the visitor tunnel. You should see some of the signs we've made over the years. Its great


if i were at the game my sign would say


"BREAK YOUR LEG LEBRON AND DONT LEAVE YOUR TRASH ON THE BANK" and under it "JOHN 3:16"

lol


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. Some of them have been great. We had one the year the Pistons and Cavs were playing in the playoffs. It had a picture of Rasheed Wallace with a huge pacifire in his mouth. And its great because its the first thing that those players see as they walk out of the tunnel


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread has ran it's course from all possible directions.


----------

